# What do you all think?



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Our new website is about to go live, Welcome to Extreme Nutrition, have a look folks, any feedback is appreciated - good or bad!

There's a lot more info on it and it will have some good blogs and features so hope you like it.

It's not finished, there are images to be changed and new articles to be added so don't panic when you see Dexter and Dorian on it!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Its great, I've been planning to do my new site in selective color too..

Gonna be interested to see it go live for a proper look for ideas lol


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

i like it, it real moody and dark

i dont no if it will be popular wiv the new breed of bodybuildrs tho


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah thats always the risk of appearing hardcore Transporter..


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I think it's a big improvement, can you make sure ingredients lists are uploaded?That was something I struggled with on the old site and it's important for any natural to be able to read - especially when names and compounds seem to change every season!


----------



## Tubbylove (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks really good , I noticed T-Bullets listed  is that a placeholder ?


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Massive improvements. The blogs for the athletes will work well for company


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice n crisp, I like it.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

T-bullets, Liquid Fury and Lean-R are placeholders, the latter 2 are coming back but not T-Bullets I'm afraid.

I'm glad you guys like it, we couldn't go for something like USN or Maxiforce or any of them, it's just not us as a brand.

We're going to load it with info, there are a lot of articles and the like to be added before it's launch.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I really think u need a ph Doug..


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks great very sharp! I like it much better than the previous version


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

It's been a long time coming.

We started on it a year and a half ago, but the guy who worked on it for the first 6 months was not making any headway and he ended up screwing up our Six Pack Bags site so we switched to someone else who has done what you've all seen, he also does The Guardian and Marks & Spencer sites too so we knew he had to be good.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I know sites probly not finished..

Consider making you url's more friendly they're v long n made up of letters n numbers.. Your article page should be /articles, not /cm5375 for example..

Jackal is am SEO man..

Saw a page of red txt too which is hard on the eyes..


----------



## nevada57 (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks a very site nice.

What's Resurrection (first big image)?

Could do with buying a pre-workout as that's now the last drop of my Liquid Fury. I liked that stuff.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

It's just a mock up of some stuff we were playing with for new labels and the like.

We have new products almost ready to launch but held back until the new site was ready so we could get the labels and site looking the same.

I still have some Liquid Fury held back for athletes and friends Nevada, let me know if you want one.


----------



## OptimumPT1466868046 (May 27, 2014)

Greatly improved although the company story at the bottom is really long.

Looking forward to the new products and also looking forward to promoting them aided by the new site as a point of reference for clients.

Will there be any sales of stock carrying old labels when rebranding is complete?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Ha, Optimum we were told to write a lengthy company story by the website designers, I believe Google have changed their parameters again removing the importance of key words and changing the criteria for how they rank sites.

I believe this is how they keep people paying for Google advertising, eventually everyone gets their head round what Google need and then do the work cheaper than the Google approved folk can.

I'm not sure what the stock situation is going to be, do you have a store, gym or a website?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Google changed about 12 months ago if I remember rightly, but keywords were key for quite a long time.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

They've changed again recently with the new criteria being called "Google PENGUIN 3.0 UPDATES".

It's brought about a flurry of SEO company activity with them all trying to pitch themselves as having the solution to the negative effect this has had on most commercial websites. I know it has effected us greatly but the new site has been built to accommodate this new criteria.


----------



## OptimumPT1466868046 (May 27, 2014)

Extreme said:


> Ha, Optimum we were told to write a lengthy company story by the website designers, I believe Google have changed their parameters again removing the importance of key words and changing the criteria for how they rank sites.
> 
> I believe this is how they keep people paying for Google advertising, eventually everyone gets their head round what Google need and then do the work cheaper than the Google approved folk can.
> 
> I'm not sure what the stock situation is going to be, do you have a store, gym or a website?


I put supplements into a gym and sell direct to gym goers, possibly a shop to follow.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

PM me and lets speak and see what we can do, I may have other ranges that may be of interest too.


----------



## nevada57 (Jan 26, 2012)

Extreme said:


> It's just a mock up of some stuff we were playing with for new labels and the like.
> 
> We have new products almost ready to launch but held back until the new site was ready so we could get the labels and site looking the same.
> 
> I still have some Liquid Fury held back for athletes and friends Nevada, let me know if you want one.


Very nice of you Extreme. I'll likely be placing an order with you probably early next week. Will let you know.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Mail me on here or write it in the comments section when you order and I'll get one sorted out for you.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i like the fact the contact telephone number is top right hand corner, when you have to trawl through a website it often makes a frustrated customer more irate

Images are broken for the hoodies and just come up as broken image displays, looks unfinished. This was the first section i clicked on.

Long Sleeves, Hoodies, Jackets - Extreme Nutrition

this is also happening across other clothing pages

Vests, tank tops and sleveless tee shirts by Gasp, Better Bodies and Extremist. - Extreme Nutrition










clicking on the supplements drop down, you dont list your 2.2kg tub of whey in the top 5 supps drop down, i thought this tub would be one of the best sellers rather than the 908g tub? when i clicked on 'view full range' i didnt see it as first as its listed as 'extreme whey + free BCAA 311'










Is this a free tub of aminos with the tub of whey or does the tub of whey contain free aminos? left me confused. If the aminos are in the whey powder its not free as technically you are paying for the tub. Unless extreme sells a tub of whey without these free aminos its confusing 

why do you not state the weight of the tub? i know personally its 2.2kg standard size but if it stated 'extreme whey 2.2kg' i'd of found it quicker.










I have a picky eye, i think if these areas are brought up it would look better

thats a quick look, hope the feedback helps


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

I think youll find extreme said its still being done and had a load of wrong images inc pictures of dexter jackson and dorian yates and wrong tubs an the likes and he was just askin us for feedback on it overall

the site not live yet bud, still got his old site goin


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i didnt read the whole thread, extreme asked for feedback and i just had a quick look and pointed out what i found.

i should of just said 'good job mate' and backed out it seems lol.


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

no need to be a dick, i was just sayin cos it was easy to see you were speaking without reading the post


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

extreme asked for any feedback, good or bad... to criticise my feedback in condescending tone with 'i will think you'll find' just smacks as commenting needlessly, hence my sarcasm.

extreme, good site, looks good, when areas are tidied up it will look the nuts.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

TheTransporter said:


> no need to be a dick, i was just sayin cos it was easy to see you were speaking without reading the post


Let's keep the forum friendly eh, no need to start calling people names.

Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks cool. Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

Elle you need read the earlyer posts and you will see I was only statin facts.

your going out wiv him so unlikely you'll see it like every1 else dose


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

TheTransporter said:


> Elle you need read the earlyer posts and you will see I was only statin facts.
> 
> your going out wiv him so unlikely you'll see it like every1 else dose


I am well able to read. I am not interested one little bit in your argument; my work entails reading facts and listening to arguments all day long and quite frankly I'm not interested.

I am responding to your comment in my capacity as a moderator of this forum.

Quite simply, name calling is not acceptable and doesn't happen often, if at all. Perhaps you should address your attitude and refrain from calling someone a "dick".

I might be going out with Aaron but I'm also a very fair person and Extreme are like family to me. Aaron knows this, and this is why he took time to give what he believed to be constructive criticism. There was only GOOD intended in what he wrote, but that's besides the point.

Please refrain from name calling again. Thank you.

Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm not going out with Aaron.

I warned a couple of other members recently for calling each other names.

It's not to happen on this forum.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Good detailed feedback is priceless..

As a recipient of recent name calling, please don't.

I too am not going out with Aaron

..


----------



## carlozdre (Jul 14, 2010)

Is a responsive layout not important to the business? Do you guys have any visitors on mobiles? Any conversions from mobiles?

The homepage is really heavy and the server is slow (pagespeed and yslow grade). ~70 http requests, ~1.5Mb, more than 4s loading time; several aspects could be improved here but as you said, it's in progress.

JavaScript files are not loaded asynchronously and that blocks the page load, jQuery is loaded twice, all JS files are at the top, and many other small things but extremely important; from a technical point of view, this is outrageous.

I could spend hours pointing stuff out but I don't think that'll help as your developers are probably going to fix all these issues so I rather keep my 2 cents for the pre release version.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Carloz, thnks for your input. None of that means a thing to me so it's great having someone who can appraise the site.

Is this what you do for a living, web design?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Doug

You can have a program that makes the website mobile device friendly, gives it a simpler layout more suited to smartphones and tablets, and a lot of people are do now use tablets and phones as their primary internet access.

In the other stuff I think he's saying the website in general is slow to load, or something like that!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I've checked with my developer, what I showed all of you was the first semi complete draft. There is also a designated mobile/tab site being done too so not to worry.

I have a meeting next weekend with him to go over everything before pressing the live button!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I've checked with my developer, what I showed all of you was the first semi complete draft. There is also a designated mobile/tab site being done too so not to worry.

I have a meeting next weekend with him to go over everything before pressing the live button!


----------



## carlozdre (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, I am a web developer (ui/ux developer to be specific).

And I was indeed saying that the website is slow, probably because of the testing server but this shouldn't be a problem as the live environment can't be that slow I imagine, and second, because of the wrong practices and bad code written for the website (user interface wise).

There are pros and cons of having a separate app/site/theme for mobile and tablet sites, I do not personally agree with it but it might be suitable for some businesses. Not too sure what works better for you but it's too late anyway as I assume contracts were signed and the devs will build according to the specs.

I'd be happy to give something back to this community as I've learnt a lot on here, and provide more detailed feedback as long as I don't get to meet your developers face to face as they might want to kill me  . Just message me if needed, I'll give you an email address and we'll take it from there.


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Extreme,

The old/current website offers and prices vary dramatically to that of the new website. Until I read each and every post I actually thought the new site was up & running. So hopefully when the new site goes live, the price will fall inline.

Black ops stack deal RRP £359.60 on both sites but the special offer prices difference is massive.

£219.95 - old/current site

£354.60 - new website.

Reload is the same price £44.95 on both sites however it can be found online for £35.97. I am not advertising another site, but it is a reputable site and I can't understand how they can sell it cheaper than the producer/manufacturer.


----------



## OptimumPT1466868046 (May 27, 2014)

It is common practice for supplement manufacturers to sell at a price higher than retailers otherwise retailers wouldn't stock the products.

By allowing other retailers to stock their products they hit a far larger audience.

If you look at the likes of Reflex, Sci-MX etc, their own website prices are far higher than you can get by shopping around.

There are still advantages to buying direct though as you often get a better service and advice and sometimes samples of new products etc.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the mention Cal 

Extreme, obligatory PM Sent


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

We may not speak often, but I often think of you lol..


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

#nohomo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I might be gay tho.. ?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Haha that's very true. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

Most companies sell on their own site for more than websites, shops and gyms, we have tried to make the one price everywhere. I guess that's why less people take our range on, they all want huge margins so they can show a discount.

I don't think people are that stupid as to think they're getting a bargain because the website or shop say the retail price is £75 but they've giving 40% off and selling you it for £45, if everybody is selling it around £45 that's the real price, things are only worth what people will pay for them.


----------

